# 3 Thunnus 6000 CI4 baitrunners



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

3 Thunnus 6000 CI4 baitrunners

Like new condition!


Spooled up with BRAND NEW BRAID!!!Two have 30lb power pro & one 50lb sufix 832. 

Prefer to sell as a set $650 plus shipping.


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## bluesbrother (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Please pm me your email address please. Thanks


----------



## bluesbrother (Oct 18, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bluesbrother (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you send. I don't see any e-mails from you.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

I understand you prefer to sell the set of three, but do you have any other options regarding the sale of these reels??


----------

